# Topics > Robotics > Network robot systems >  ZigBee, low-cost, low-power, wireless mesh network standard

## Airicist

Developer - Connectivity Standards Alliance

csa-iot.org/all-solutions/zigbee

ZigBee on Wikipedia

Playlist "Zigbee"

----------


## Airicist

Zigbee remote controlled six wheel robot

Uploaded on Nov 14, 2007




> This six wheel robot is controlled by the Robotics Group Inc. ZigBee mega board.

----------


## Airicist

ZigBee based defense robot

Published on Jun 20, 2013




> Most of the military organization now takes the help of robots to carry out many risky jobs that cannot be done by the soldier. These robots used in military are usually employed with the integrated system, including video screens, sensors, gripper and cameras. The military robots also have different shapes according to the purposes of each robot. Here the new system is proposed with the help of low power Zigbee wireless sensor network to trace out the intruders (unknown persons) and the robot will take the necessary action automatically. Thus the proposed system, a Wireless Intelligent Defense Robot (WIDR) using Zigbee saves human live and reduces manual error in defense side. This is specially designed robotic system to save human life and protect the country from enemies.
> The wireless communication technologies are rapidly spreading too many new areas. Intelligent mobile robots and cooperative multi- agent robotic systems can be very efficient tools to speed up search and research operations in remote areas. Robots are also useful to do jobs in areas and in situations that are hazardous for human. They can go anywhere that is not reachable my humans and can go into gaps and move through small holes that are impossible for humans and even trained dogs. 
> Our preliminary aim in this project is to build a pc controlled ZigBee based robot, it has applications such as it finds the enemies or the weapons, sends the message to control room and performs the necessary actions such as gun shooting which is controlled by the pc user. Sends the environmental status (temperature, gas, fire), it has an arm to pick and place the weapons or any kind of objects, It also measures the depth in the path while moving in the defense land and If is there any obstacle in remote place which is not reachable by the humans and it will be controlled by ZigBee communication.

----------


## Airicist

ZigBee 3.0 – The Open, Global Standard for the Internet of Things December 2, 2014

Published on Dec 3, 2014




> Webinar Introducing ZigBee 3.0. ZigBee 3.0 is the unification of the Alliance’s market-leading wireless standards into a single standard. This standard will provide seamless interoperability among the widest range of smart devices and give consumers and businesses access to innovative products and services that will work together seamlessly to enhance everyday life.

----------

